# Kubota bx1850 in Storage



## Edward1865 (1 mo ago)

I drove (so there was fuel and all fluids present) the tractor in to storage where it has been for two years. The Storage facility is a specialty business catering to high end automobiles and other machinery that would typically need periodic attention to stay in good shape.
When I go get it, I am bringing a low trailer. In the event it does not start, can this model be pushed and steered with no engine running? What positions should I put the various levers in to do this?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ed, welcome to the forum.

I found the following comment in the Orange Tractor Talk forum, regarding towing a Kubota BX hydrostat:

*"Place it between LOW and HIGH range (neutral detent).....and then you can free wheel,
NEVER tow while in either range. Also - make sure you are not in 4WD if that applies to your machine."*

Check that the tractor moves freely in the neutral position, because you are not supposed to tow them with the hydrostat engaged.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have an Operator's manual, this should be covered in the manual.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Edward1865 said:


> I drove (so there was fuel and all fluids present) the tractor in to storage where it has been for two years. The Storage facility is a specialty business catering to high end automobiles and other machinery that would typically need periodic attention to stay in good shape.
> When I go get it, I am bringing a low trailer. In the event it does not start, can this model be pushed and steered with no engine running? What positions should I put the various levers in to do this?
> Thanks,
> Ed


Hopefully if the Storage operators kept their end of the bargain, then you may not have any trouble when you pick up the tractor.


----------



## engarto1865 (30 d ago)

I did not know about the middle position between high and low. If it comes to having to push, this will come in handy. Thanks guys.


----------

